# do you think clomid could help



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi just wanted to see if anyone could help me.have had lots of treatments ivf iui.and ivf,have asked my consultant if i could try clomid,to get my cycle back on track for one reason because they seem to be all over the place since my last ivf.after so many treatments i was wondering now if clomid can help with getting pregnant after having so many treatments and them not working.
has anyone had lots of treatment then gone on to clomid and it working.sorry do not know much about it ,but have heard it helps with people who do not ovulate and things like that,but i do not need it for that,so do you think i would be wasting my time or should i give it a try.my consultant said give it a go,but not sure because if ivf did not work(had 7 eggs but none fertilized but have had icsi many years ago and they did fertilize but no postive results)my dhs  count was low a few years ago but that is fine now.any help would be great.

luv petal b


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not sure I can really offer any great advice to be honest...

I've just finished 6mths on 50mg clomid which I was taking to "boost" as I ovulate naturally anyway (theory being more eggs, more chance...as consultant said, should be more "targets" for the  !!!)...I also took it to help regulate my cycles...I used to have regular 28 day cycles then since 1st early mc in January for some reason alternate months became slightly irregular...the clomid helped & regulated cycles to 31 days...still ovulated on cd14/15 but lengthened my luteal phase.

I responded well to the clomid & released 2 or 3 eggs every month but still no pg (my 2 early mc's were prior to clomid)...I've had this month off from the   pills & we initially planned to start IVF in January but may have to wait a month or 2 now as our private hospital is being refurbed in Feb which would be slap bang in middle of our treatment...also gives us little longer to save !!!

I actually have problems with implantation so the embies just don't stick properly...I have a bicornuate uterus which causes uterine adhesions, at last hysteroscopy was also found to have polyps which again cause implantation problems (they act just like a coil / IUD & irritate the womb lining)...and then after the mc's I had numerous blood tests & was diagnosed with APS (Antiphospholipid syndrome or Hughes Syndrome - "sticky blood") which is a blood clotting disorder.

Our consultant is confident that with IVF he will be able to put the embies back in a healthy part of my womb as he says at the moment it is a fairly "hostile environment".

I notice you've had a hysteroscopy but have you had any further investigations into blood clotting and immunology disorders such as APS, Natural Killer Cells, Lupus Anticoagulent, Thrombophilia Screen (can't remember names of all the rest I've had done...had to have done again last month & had 10 phials of blood drawn from one poor little vein...am still awaiting results !!!)
If you've not had these tests perhaps its something you could discuss with your consultant 

Not sure if I've helped or not....wish you luck with whatever you decide....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks for the relpy,i have 31 days cycle at the moment was alot shorter before,so i don't think it will help that then,but i have had a lap and hyster.i have mild pco, where before this, my body would release a not so good egg and keep the good ones behind,my consultant said that each month i would not know which kind of egg would be released,if you know what i mean,so he removed the not so good ones and said that everthing went well and all is fine now,(for five years anyway because i will have to get it done again)my last ivf cycles everything went really well and got 7 grade 1and 2 eggs so everything was going so well and but they never fertilised.so i now think that i have an implantation problem,he said that when i do icsi they can look into it more,but until then there is nothing else they can do.had lots of tests fsh levels were good last time and have had lots of blood test,but i don;t think i have had the ones you have said

now you have said that you have a blood clotting disorder i wonder if i should get tested for that,don't know if it is the same thing but my mum had  blood clotting  but that is where her blood goes to thick or to thin and she is on tablets for it but i did tell my consultant this but i never really went into it,how do they control yours,hope you don't mind me asking,not sure wheather this is the same thing.he said it would show up in the tests that i have had.but i don;t see how when i have had not had the ones you are talking about

i really think that i have eggs which have a hard outer shell and that is why the last ivf cycle did not work.do you know if you can find this out for sure while not being on treatment

not sure wheather clomid may help me but i think i may give it a try,you never know,but i think if i have these problems clomid won't and i will have to wait for isci

thanks you have helped and i will ask my consultant about these tests,i did say to him before about what i thought but he said that we will know more when we do our next treatment.

thanks again and good luck with your results

luv petal b


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

I too have had all the "usual" blood tests such as FSH, LH, progesterone, full blood count etc...all of which were fine.

I'm not totally sure, so don't quote me on it, but I believe they only start testing for blood clotting and immunology disorders if you've suffered from recurrent miscarriages, or possibly in situations such as yours, from failed IVF etc. They would only be able to detect these disorders from the specific tests & they are pretty expensive...thankfully I've had mine covered by health insurance & some on NHS.

APS (sticky blood - which I have) is an autoimmune disorder where the immune system produces antibodies that attack platelets in blood, causing them to stick together and form clots. It can result in the blockage of small blood vessels in the placenta which increases the risk of miscarriage. Many consultants wait until you've had 3 recurrent miscarriages but we have a great consultant who wanted me tested after I'd had 2 mc's.

We do have a family history of blood clotting disorder "sticky blood" (my maternal nan & grandad, my maternal aunt)...basically my blood clots to easily/quickly so needs to be made less sticky - have to take an anticoagulent so I've been precribed baby aspirin (75mg) which I will have to continue taking once pregnant...some women are prescribed other meds such as heparin. Although we have a family history of it, it doesn't necessarily mean that its genetic although since I'm no medical expert there may be some kind of link.

With regards to having hard shells on your eggs, I've heard of this but have no idea regards the type of tests available or the treatment involved...we've not started IVF yet so have no idea as to the actual quality of my eggs...it does concern me a little cos of my age (37 next week  ) as I've read that can effect the more "mature" ladies...but since I've managed to conceive just not sustain pregnancy, its not a major worry & we'll cross that bridge when and if it arises.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks again and wishing you lots of luck with your next treatment and so sorry to read about your miscarriages.

happy birthday for next week

not sure what i am going to do next,but thanks for your advice and taking the time to answer my questions

heres hoping next year brings good news for you honey   sounds like you have been through alot already

luv petal b


----------

